# Clip On Tie



## DEVES (3 Sep 2007)

Goes anyone know where in Edmonton you can buy a clip on tie. Obviously the same color as deu's.

Thanks before hand.... I did search just cant seem to find anything. Would they carry these at the Canex? If anyone knows what time is the Canex retail store on the Edmonton garrison, that would be awesome.


----------



## DEVES (3 Sep 2007)

Nobody knows a place?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (3 Sep 2007)

Don't think you can. Better learn how to tie a tie properly then.


----------



## Roy Harding (3 Sep 2007)

I'll save you the war story from a parade in 1982 - suffice to say - LEARN TO TIE ONE - it's not that hard.

Here're some pictures for you:  http://www.tie-a-tie.net/windsor.html

Here's a video for your:  http://www.videojug.com/film/how-to-tie-a-tie-using-a-full-windsor-knot

Stand in front of mirror and practice.


Roy


----------



## Remius (3 Sep 2007)

Canex sells a version.  Not very solid though and it'll cost you about 15$.  At least that's what it was going for in St-Jean.


----------



## Franko (3 Sep 2007)

Nfld Sapper said:
			
		

> Don't think you can. Better learn how to tie a tie properly then.



That's the best advice. Hope you never get caught with a clip on.

LOCKED with usual caveats.

*The Milnet.ca Staff*


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (3 Sep 2007)

From a PM sent to me,

Maybe you could unlock this and add this link I use for "How to Tie a Bow Tie" (for Mess Kit, of course):  http://www.brooksbrothers.com/TieKnots/bowtie.tem 

and stickied.


----------



## PanaEng (12 Dec 2008)

Here I go, resurrecting an old thread (thanks Bruce)

Even though I think that clip-on ties are a cheat and not acceptable there are some people that may be justified in using them. I am told by some RCMP members that for police it is a safety issue to wear them - bad guy tries to choke you with your tie and it snaps off. 
The question is, do MP's have this same policy?

cheers,
Frank


----------



## Nfld Sapper (13 Dec 2008)

IIRC their dress of the day doesn't include a tie.


----------



## dh101 (2 May 2009)

Why would you buy a clip on tie? Learn to tie a tie, it is not all that hard. Not to mention it show how lazy you are and if you get caught with it.... well lets say it wouldn't be pretty.


----------



## medaid (2 May 2009)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> IIRC their dress of the day doesn't include a tie.



Yes it does. Winter Dress includes long sleeve, tie, SBA.


----------



## Michael OLeary (2 May 2009)

dh101 said:
			
		

> Why would you buy a clip on tie?



I thought the reason explained in reply #7 was quite clear, and it specified to whom it might apply.


----------



## LoKe (23 May 2009)

If you're too lazy to learn how to tie a tie (which is actually simple if you bother to invest 15 minutes practicing), then just buy another one from logisticorp and keep it tied.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (23 May 2009)

LoKe said:
			
		

> If you're too lazy to learn how to tie a tie (which is actually simple if you bother to invest 15 minutes practicing), then just buy another one from logisticorp and keep it tied.



and with that one, we're locked again.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

